# 2010 Martin WartHog! Killer IBO bow.....



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I know, I know, it doesn't have a long brace height but it does have a nice axle to axle length of 35 inches and it should give shorter draw folks plenty of speed. Longer draw people will have crazy speed....... If you like 37.25" A-to-A bows check out the new S4 with CAT cams! It's a target bow with speed........


So, are you going to be sporting one of these? 

Oh yea, have you put any venison in storage yet?


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm for sure going to have this bow.. As of now we will see how the Shadow Cat shoots.. I going to use one of these 2 for 3-D.. Brace height is low, but I am so use to shooting a slayer and it doesn't bother me..


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet looking bow and a unreal IBO, I just hope they fixed their limb problems!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

wsbark01 said:


> Sweet looking bow and a unreal IBO, I just hope they fixed their limb problems!


What limb problems? Martin has used 5 layer limbs like Barnsdale and Hoyt for years, possibly longer. What limb issues are you referring to? I have been shooting Martin for over 22 years now, getting multiple bows a year. I have yet to have a limb issue, not one.


----------



## soulless (May 22, 2009)

martin bows tend to be noisy... the grip hella sucks.. but still better than Mathews. :shade:


----------

